# Rock identification?



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

Was wondering if any of you rock identification pros know what this is? It's a very large, interesting looking rock. My book doesn't give me a lot of info.


----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

big blu said:


> View attachment 209355
> Was wondering if any of you rock identification pros know what this is? It's a very large, interesting looking rock. My book doesn't give me a lot of info.
> View attachment 209355


----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

Trying to post more pics, real bad service though..


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Hard to tell and I am no rock expert. Quartz?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Looks to me like granite with a lot of quartz in it. Can you post a pic from farther away and with something to give it scale, such as a coin, a hand, etc.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

kroppe said:


> Looks to me like granite with a lot of quartz in it. Can you post a pic from farther away and with something to give it scale, such as a coin, a hand, etc.


I think you are right. It looks like granite.


----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

I will get a pic tomorrow, having a hard time downloading pics on my phone. It's a huge rock, I can kneel on it and still have rock around me. It's partially underground and a lot of mossy crap on it. Pinkish color on a lot of it, other parts look kinda like quartz but I don't know


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

It could be granite. Agreed looks like lot of quartz along with it. Cool rock.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Type gneiss into your search engine and look over the many types of metamorphosed rocks. Sometimes it is very hard to tell plain old granite from gneiss.FM


----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

I added a few more pics in an album (big cool rock) on my profile page. I will look up gneiss.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

It's a big Love Stone.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> Type gneiss into your search engine and look over the many types of metamorphosed rocks. Sometimes it is very hard to tell plain old granite from gneiss.FM


The rock in the OP's picture doesn't look like it has the bands or layers that a granite gneiss usually has.


----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

petronius said:


> It's a big Love Stone.


Looked up love stone and definitely see the resemblance. Thanks!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

big blu said:


> Looked up love stone and definitely see the resemblance. Thanks!


Yeah, it looks like a big effen rock to me too. :lol:


----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

petronius said:


> Yeah, it looks like a big effen rock to me too. :lol:


Yeah, it's effen huge!


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

big blu said:


> Was wondering if any of you rock identification pros know what this is? It's a very large, interesting looking rock. My book doesn't give me a lot of info.


With the pictures you provide, hard to discern specific rock type.

Granitic composition certainly. Milky white minerals are quartz, pink are potassium feldspar, any dark minerals are/were muscovite and maybe some hornblende. See Bowen’s Reaction Series.

Individual crystal sizes appear rather large, to suggest a long time for magma too cool, even so, I’d call it a Granitic Pegmatite!!


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Benelli said:


> With the pictures you provide, hard to discern specific rock type.
> 
> Granitic composition certainly. Milky white minerals are quartz, pink are potassium feldspar, any dark minerals are/were muscovite and maybe some hornblende. See Bowen’s Reaction Series.
> 
> Individual crystal sizes appear rather large, to suggest a long time for magma too cool, even so, I’d call it a Granitic Pegmatite!!


Good analysis........and definitely nonfoliated from what I can see.

Steve


----------

